# Rolex; High End or Not?



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess we knew this would one day come up...the continuation of what seems to be a "xxxx; High End or Not" series.
Thoughts on Rolex? To most, it seems the answer is pretty clear yet having a poll might change this up a bit...OR...give us a more accurate picture with numbers/percentage. 

Do you consider Rolex High end? Why/why not?

*Keep in mind*
This thread may be used by others in the future who wish to find an accurate answer to the posted question. Please try to keep on topic! 
Although some might find this thread unsuited for this forum...I for one find no reason to not post it here since the base of the question is whether it fits here or not. 


LET THE ARGUING BEGIN! or lack of...:-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

AbuKalb93 said:


> This thread may be used by others in the future who wish to find an accurate answer to the posted question.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Considering how often Rolex is discussed in the High End forum, they must be high end.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rolex is on par with GO.

I see no reason why it wouldn't be high-end.

Take a look at the Cellini line's movements and cases. It is every bit as good as GO's similar offerings.

People tend to be biased because of its extreme popularity, and the negative connotation that Rolex owners are snobbish.
But in fact, Rolex is every bit as well-made as any other "lower high-end" brand.

Of course, it's no PP/ALS/VC.
You get what you pay for. At least, the quality is better than some other ultra luxury brands costing $380,000.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

I think Rolex is often used as a reference point. If a brand's fit and finish are above Rolex, it is high end. Otherwise, it is not. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

I voted no. To me, subjectively, an entry level Rolex is not high end, to me.

Maybe a President or something is getting into high end I guess.



entropy96 said:


> Of course, it's no PP/ALS/VC.


Exactly, that sums it up perfectly 

PP/ALS/VC are high end, Rolex is not PP/ALS/VC 

To my mind anyway


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't believe a vote is what we need to make this decision. If you were to ask the masses if Rolex was a high end brand, the answer would undoubtedly come back as yes. The fact is that many "normal people" think of only Rolex when you say "High End Watches".

However, in the context of the watch collector or watch enthusiast, where we know of many watches that are built to higher standards, we must look for a different criteria than majority rules. For this forum, I would suggest that we look at the reason this forum exists. To do this I suggest you look at the original post, written by the founder and owner of this site, Ernie Romers....

*Recently one of our members contacted Hartmut Richter, moderator of our Zenith forum and asked him if a Ulysse Nardin forum would be possible here on watchuseek.com.

While this could have been a good idea we at Watchuseek believe it would be rather better to create a "high end watches" forum than a UN forum.

Potential brands to be discussed here are:
Patek Philippe
Audemars Piguet
Vacheron Constantin
A. Lange & Söhne
Breguet

... plus a whole load of brands like Harry Winston, F.P. Journe, Christiaan van der Klaauw, etc.*

Here we see that Ernie listed several brands and also left it open ended with the last line. Did he forget about Rolex or not know about Rolex ? No, I don't believe so. He purposely omitted Rolex because it doesn't belong here in our context.

Before you call me a Rolex hater you should know that my father and mother both have a pair of Rolexes, as does my wife and I own a GMT II and a DSSD. I have great respect for Rolex as a brand and for their product, but it does not belong on a forum where watch enthusiasts discuss high end watches.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

stevenkelby said:


> Exactly, that sums it up perfectly
> 
> PP/ALS/VC are high end, Rolex is not PP/ALS/VC


If that's the case, then GO is NOT high-end as well.

Which is completely contradictory to the consensus in the other thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/glashutte-original;-high-end-not-967832.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I guess we knew this would one day come up...the continuation of what seems to be a "xxxx; High End or Not" series.
> Thoughts on Rolex? To most, it seems the answer is pretty clear yet having a poll might change this up a bit...OR...give us a more accurate picture with numbers/percentage.
> 
> Do you consider Rolex High end? Why/why not?
> ...


Didn't we just do exactly this same thread a week or two ago?

Or does it just feel like it?


----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

A great watch in terms of accuracy and rugged reliability. However, if accuracy was the only criteria of "high end", we'd be talking about Casio...

Rolex does have a catchy slogan though: "A watch of unparalleled reputation and prestige worn by the worlds most accomplished people."


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Great post Donut.



entropy96 said:


> If that's the case, then GO is NOT high-end either.
> 
> Which is completely contradictory to the consensus of the poll in the other thread.


Yeah that poll was wrong, by which I mean, the consensus was incorrect :-d

I love GO but don't consider it high end, to me. Same goes for Grand Seiko. Credor is high end, but not GS.

It's important to note these parts of my last post:



> To me,
> 
> subjectively,
> 
> ...


Best,

Steve.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Must we? Again? Seriously?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

And yet no matter how many times this same exact thread pops up, there are still people replying the same thing every time...incredible.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> And yet no matter how many times this same exact thread pops up, there are still people replying the same thing every time...incredible.


Are you one of them? lvt and gagnello too?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

stevenkelby said:


> Are you one of them? lvt and gagnello too?


I might just start now


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

If there is a straight line, that goes from junk to ultra high-end, I personally don't think that Rolex can be accurately placed on that line.

Rolex has forums nearly as big as WUS, Rolex has a dedicated following counting the number of lines written in red on their dial, Rolex is the only watch brand everybody knows from my little sister to my non-wis uncle... 

Rolex is a beast of its own.

So, no Rolex is not high end, mid end, or anything, it's just Rolex.

Deal with it


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

stevenkelby said:


> Are you one of them? lvt and gagnello too?


Yes.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Compared to the top 5 brands - No.

Compared to 95% of the watch industry - Yes.


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

While this could have been a good idea we at Watchuseek believe it would be rather better to create a "high end watches" forum than a UN forum.

Potential brands to be discussed here are:
Patek Philippe
Audemars Piguet
Vacheron Constantin
A. Lange & Söhne
Breguet

... plus a whole load of brands like Harry Winston, F.P. Journe, Christiaan van der Klaauw, etc.[/I][/B]

Here we see that Ernie listed several brands and also left it open ended with the last line. Did he forget about Rolex or not know about Rolex ? No, I don't believe so. He purposely omitted Rolex because it doesn't belong here in our context.

Rob[/QUOTE]

Also may be the fact that there was already a rolex sub-forum. If that ceased to exist, I'm sure there would be a lot more postings of rolex on this sub-forum.

However, if the high end forum was created after the rolex sub-forum. I may need to eat my words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

i sometimes see Omega posted in this forum, when there's an Omega forum here.
i don't see anyone whining/complaining about that.

why the prejudice on Rolex? Rolex is arguably better than Omega in almost every way, except for the coaxial movement, which btw was not even invented by Omega.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

entropy96 said:


> i sometimes see Omega posted in this forum, when there's an Omega forum here.
> i don't see anyone whining/complaining about that.
> 
> why the prejudice on Rolex? Rolex is arguably better than Omega in almost every way, except for the coaxial movement, which btw was not even invented by Omega.


The question was.... Is Rolex High End? my answer, no.
If you are asking is Omega High End ? my answer is no.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Donut said:


> The question was.... Is Rolex High End? my answer, no.
> If you are asking is Omega High End ? my answer is no.


i know.
but the bias by some members in this forum against Rolex is astounding.

Rolex treads the grey line between middle-end and high-end.
It is probably more reliable than GO's ETA movements, for all we know.
If there wasn't a dedicated Rolex forum in WUS, threads would undoubtedly be posted in here.

But I agree with you. Omega is middle-end; Rolex and GO are borderline high-end, though.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

all photos taken from the net.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> i know.
> but the bias by some members in this forum against Rolex is astounding.
> 
> Rolex treads the grey line between middle-end and high-end.
> ...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

In price, yes and that where it ends.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

My bad.
GO does make their own movements nowadays.

GO movements are nicely decorated, but I'm not sure if it's as reliable as Rolex's in the long run.

Both brands are equal, IMHO.

PS:
"High-end"-ness of a watch is truly subjective.
Ultimately, it's up to the brand's owners and the brand's financial capacity.

Longines used to be an ultra high-end brand.
Rolex used to focus on affordable tool diver watches.

Things change. The marketing department can even turn a low-end brand to mid-end brand (ie. Omega).
Like I said before, it's all about perception.



Donut said:


>


Magnificent movement.
Reminds me of Minerva movements used by Montblanc Villeret.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> GO movements are nicely decorated, but I'm not sure if it's as reliable as Rolex's in the long run.


Are you basing that on anything at all?


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

stevenkelby said:


> Are you basing that on anything at all?


I'm basing that on Rolex's proven reliability record. My 1st gen Rolex Sub is still fully functional.
There are countless testimonials from vintage Rolex owners you'll find in different forums that prove this.

I've never owned/seen a perfectly functioning vintage GO, so I'm not sure if it is as reliable.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> I'm basing that on Rolex's proven reliability record. My 1st gen Rolex Sub is still fully functional.
> There are countless testimonials from vintage Rolex owners you'll find in different forums that prove this.
> 
> I've never owned/seen a perfectly functioning vintage GO, so I'm not sure if it is as reliable.


To be honest, if someone wanted a daily 'beater' id say nothing beats a Rolex in terms of beating the c**p out of and still working. But that is no criteria for High endness. Heck, you want robust movement go for a G-Shock for all i care. What seems to be the trend is that higher up brands have more fragile products, or that is what it seems. I dont know about you but I for one don't expect a Patek to work wonders if i keep banging it all over the place or neglect its service times. The same applies for JLC, AP, GO (which is EXTREMELY reliable) etc.

A Rolex will last you 10 years without a service, by no means is that a good enough reason for it to be high end or it would have surpassed every other high end brand.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

entropy96 was replying to me and he makes a fair point. High end or not, Rolex are generally pretty tough and reliable, for autos.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

stevenkelby said:


> entropy96 was replying to me and he makes a fair point. High end or not, Rolex are generally pretty tough and reliable, for autos.


Im aware, i was just cutting in since its a post open to the public to respond to.

He does make a good point which is as you have stated. I still do not think that is good criteria


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Im aware, i was just cutting in since its a post open to the public to respond to.
> 
> He does make a good point which is as you have stated. I still do not think that is good criteria


Agreed


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

To me, Rolex is not high end. They have a truly impressive history of innovations from firsts with the diver, to the date complication, to the GMT, etc. This undoubtedly makes them a storied brand with an impressive pedigree. However, historically much of their calling card as a brand was rock solid movements, functional complications, and the most dependable of sports watches. They have since capitalized on their well deserved history and moved upmarket into high luxury status. However, the core of their offerings seem to be the same (except now with more precious metal and jewel options). 

When I think high end, I think of ornate and complicated bridges and movement decorations, grand complications, tourbillons, engine turned guilloche, blued hands, etc. Rolex makes tremendous watches, with a tremendous brand history, but they seem to me more about producing rock solid luxury sports watches than tackling grand complications and delivering top shelf dial and movement finishing.

However, all that said, "high end" is a very misleading label. Really, I think it ought to be replaced by the tag 'haute horology'. I conflate the two terms, but in actuality, they do not necessarily need to be conceptualized as the same. I do not believe Rolex to be haute horology, but with their rising prices it is conceivable, that one day they may cost more than watches made by a number of the producers of haute horology. When and if this happens, they could be high end in price, but not in the factors associated with haute horology


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> When and if this happens, they could be high end in price, but not in the factors associated with haute horology


I feel like they are there already.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Rolex is like Lexus. Reasonably expensive, reliable, but not "fine".


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> My bad.
> GO does make their own movements nowadays.


LOOOOL. The "nowadays" is the the funniest thing. GO does its movement since its not under France Ebauche management in... 1994.

So, a warm welcome to 1995 Entropy, you'll see it's a great year


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

If you consider the question in terms of their competition it might be easier to answer too.

A lot of people say Rolex are nice but there is always a "better" watch to be had for the same money

I can't think of any examples myself, but for the price of a Sub, Date, President or Daytona, for example, what are some better, "high end" watches that can be had for the same money?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> To be honest, if someone wanted a daily 'beater' id say nothing beats a Rolex in terms of beating the c**p out of and still working. But that is no criteria for High endness. Heck, you want robust movement go for a G-Shock for all i care. What seems to be the trend is that higher up brands have more fragile products, or that is what it seems. I dont know about you but I for one don't expect a Patek to work wonders if i keep banging it all over the place or neglect its service times. The same applies for JLC, AP, GO (which is EXTREMELY reliable) etc.
> 
> A Rolex will last you 10 years without a service, by no means is that a good enough reason for it to be high end or it would have surpassed every other high end brand.


If you use the simple rule of "Majority Rules"...Rolex is "High End"...If you use the fact that the public(majority) states what is and what isn't and
sales volume added, Rolex has surpassed all other "High End" brands. I'd wager PP,AP,GO,all the rest wish they had that volume.Even little
old F.P.Journe...IMHO


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

To 90% of people, Rolex is high end. Then again, the people who buy and talk about high end watches are the 10%, so of course it won't be considered hi end here.


----------



## jpohn (Jun 19, 2009)

Something like a Zagat survey of watch brands, sent out to forum members might be of interest...to striate the brands according to enthusiast perception and look at how this correlates to avg model price, avg discount on grey market sites, etc...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> i know.
> but the bias by some members in this forum against Rolex is astounding.
> 
> Rolex treads the grey line between middle-end and high-end.
> ...


 an ETA movement? really?...LOL!


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Rolex built like a tank? YES!...high end? NO!


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dancing Fire said:


> Rolex built like a tank? YES!...high end? NO!


Does anyone expect handmade products to be built like tanks?

It just shows you that shoving a watch in gold does not boost status...just the price tag. Which then enables you to take nice pictures of the watch and post them all over instagram and the internet and get your money's worth of likes!


----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll add another comment to this thread. I've held brand new Rolex's beside brand new Pateks. I think the finishing on the Rolex case and band are fully equal to the finish of the Patek. However, when one looks under the hood, there's no comparison. But that probably sums up the difference in the buyers of those watches. When the average Joe buys a Rolex, he likely doesn't give two shi*ts about the finishing of the movement, whereas the buyer of the Patek lusts over the finish. To be classified as truly high end, I think there has to be attention to _every _detail, not just those details that readily meet the eye....


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

No.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Dancing Fire said:


> Rolex built like a tank? YES!


Because they are not handmade.

Nothing wrong with that. Just stating the obvious.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

celini are the worst rolexes.
i would never want to wear them.

give me a sport watch from rolex and i will be happy.

I voted no but I prefer Rolex's sport watches to almost anything except ROOs, Nautilus, Overseas and any Richard Milles, which I would hold gently.

Give me almost any rolex except celini over the JLC master compressors or even the Blancpain Fifty.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

little big feather said:


> If you use the simple rule of "Majority Rules"...Rolex is "High End"...If you use the fact that the public(majority) states what is and what isn't and
> sales volume added, Rolex has surpassed all other "High End" brands.* I'd wager PP,AP,GO,all the rest wish they had that volume.Even little
> old F.P.Journe...IMHO*


Yea i agree...a lot of other brands wish they could make and sell 1m pieces a year with the same quality they offer today. It just isnt possible because they dont have the capacity or time...and even if they made 1m pieces they would only sell less than 10% of that.

Journe, on the other hand is a different direction. He is capable of expanding...very slightly but he chooses not to. He is more focused on the passion of watchmaking than on the money he can make out of it. Thats why he doesnt hire more than what he has...his production run has been the same since a while now. He sells almost all his pieces every year...

I like your use of little and old with describing FPJ...spot on!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Yea i agree...a lot of other brands wish they could make and sell 1m pieces a year with the same quality they offer today. It just isnt possible because they dont have the capacity or time...and even if they made 1m pieces they would only sell less than 10% of that.
> 
> Journe, on the other hand is a different direction. He is capable of expanding...very slightly but he chooses not to. He is more focused on the passion of watchmaking than on the money he can make out of it. Thats why he doesnt hire more than what he has...his production run has been the same since a while now. He sells almost all his pieces every year...
> 
> I like your use of little and old with describing FPJ...spot on!


Do you work for FPJ?
I've always thought highly of FPJ but the constant salute to the FPJ is reminiscent of the omega speedmaster in other sections.
Now I am no longer interested in an FPJ.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

shnjb said:


> Do you work for FPJ?
> I've always thought highly of FPJ but the constant salute to the FPJ is reminiscent of the omega speedmaster in other sections.
> Now I am no longer interested in an FPJ.


I wish i did! I just havent left a single Journe post online i havent read. I watch his interviews on a daily/weekly basis. Im quite addicted and thats not a good thing!

You must be joking...

Different people have different turn ons and to me...FPJ meets all of them so perhaps you have a brand that does the same to you in which please share


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I wish i did!
> 
> You must be joking...
> 
> Different people have different turn ons and to me...FPJ meets all of them so perhaps you have a brand that does the same to you in which please share


I understand that but you bring up FPJ in every thread bro...

My fascination is lambos and Asian women so I don't think members of the f381 will care for them much.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

shnjb said:


> I understand that but you bring up FPJ in every thread bro...
> 
> My fascination is lambos and Asian women so I don't think members of the f381 will care for them much.


Asian women...really? Would love to hear more about that! But yes, i do talk about him quite a lot but im trying not to! I swear! its like asking a smoker to quit...its a working progress. Perhaps i need to get zapped everytime he comes up.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Asian women...really? Would love to hear more about that! But yes, i do talk about him quite a lot but im trying not to! I swear! its like asking a smoker to quit...its a working progress. Perhaps i need to get zapped everytime he comes up.


there was a thread about mr. FPJ being a rude douche in person.
you should bring up that thread.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

shnjb said:


> there was a thread about mr. FPJ being a rude douche in person.
> you should bring up that thread.


Haha! i have read that...to be honest i expect it and better yet i hardly care. Its his genius mind that im after not his polite attitude. As long as he isnt a rapist or some kind of drug lord im cool with it. Im sure he gets high though...that is no normal thinking brain he has! He is a serial killer when it comes to our pockets


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Not a massive fan of FP Journe. I do love the Chronometre Bleu though...

Anyway I guess the mention of FPJ does illustrate (albeit in an obvious way) why Rolex does not belong in the same company. That's not me saying one is a better brand than the other (whatever that means based on whichever subjective measures matter to you) - I'm just saying very different.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Guy bought a new ALS and went to dinner with a friend:

Friend: "Nice watch, what is that?"
Guy: "Thanks! I just got it! Its an A Lange & Sohne and it sure cost me an arm and a leg!"
Friend: "Cool! Why didn't you just get a Rolex?"
Guy: "............mmm i cant afford it" 
Friend: " Yea i guess that Alage whatever is just a tad under my Rolex"

This is how WIS end up in mental hospitals...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I think "Guy" sounded rather classy actually....


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

GETS said:


> I think "Guy" sounded rather classy actually....


Sure beats flipping the table LOL...sometimes you just have to be quiet and breathe..


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

shnjb said:


> Do you work for FPJ?
> I've always thought highly of FPJ but the constant salute to the FPJ is reminiscent of the omega speedmaster in other sections.
> Now I am no longer interested in an FPJ.


Yeah, noticed that too.
He keeps comparing FPJ with everything, including Rolex.

First of, Rolex and FPJ are apples and oranges.
They belong in two different price brackets. They cater to different watch demographics.

FPJ will have specialized movements with more decorations, as it should relative to the price.
Rolex isn't into that. Rolex never was a 'Haute Horlogerie' manufacture. They don't focus on specialized movements, neither do they cater to the HNW WIS crowd.

Those reasons don't change the fact that Rolex do make high quality timepieces as good as, if not better, than the rest of its competitors.

I can't help but think that all these negativity towards Rolex is from the perception of WIS against the preference of the snobby non-WIS and the marketing dept of Rolex..


----------



## HRC-E.B. (Dec 18, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> Rolex *is arguably better than Omega in almost every way*, except for the coaxial movement, which btw was not even invented by Omega.


You like KoolAid, don't you?


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

HRC-E.B. said:


> You like KoolAid, don't you?


Keyword: ALMOST.

Omega is a diversified brand, much like Seiko and Montblanc.

There is no question that the Omega De Ville Tourbillon is better than anything Rolex offers.
But the Seamaster and PO are nowhere near as good as the Submariner or DSSD (in build quality and finishing).


----------



## HRC-E.B. (Dec 18, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> Keyword: ALMOST.
> 
> Omega is a diversified brand, much like Seiko and Montblanc.
> 
> ...


Again, thanks for confirming you like the taste of KoolAid.

The subject has been beaten to DEATH on forums the world over. Other than demand on the secondary market, in which area Rolex outshines not only Omega but (almost?) any brand in the world, there is OBJECTIVELY nothing between modern-day Omega and Rolex sport watches in terms of any objective criterion, including fit, finish, quality control, etc. Give a Planet Ocean and a Submariner to an alien expert watchmaker who's never heard of either brand, and he couldn't decide on a "better" watch between these two.

You are free to tell yourself whatever makes you feel good about how you spend your money, but please do not participate in the spreading of such misconceptions (friendly word for "utter BS"), which only serves to confuse the poor slobs who don't know any better or might not have had a chance to own or examine enough samples of each to have their own informed opinion.

Back on topic: Rolex is not high-end. It's at the high-end of mass consumer brands, as are other brands. It's arguably the most popular and most sought after of the high-end mass consumer brands, but not "high-end" by any means.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

HRC-E.B. said:


> Again, thanks for confirming you like the taste of KoolAid.


I have heard this expression before - accurately guessed its overall meaning - but felt compelled to look it up (I live in the UK)

Courtesy of Wikipedia:

*"Drinking the Kool-Aid" is a metaphor commonly used in the United States that refers to a person or group holding an unquestioned belief, argument, or philosophy without critical examination. It could also refer to knowingly going along with a doomed or dangerous idea because of peer pressure. The phrase typically carries a negative connotation when applied to an individual or group. The phrase derives from the November 1978 Jonestown Massacre, where members of the Peoples Temple, who were followers of the Reverend Jim Jones committed suicide by drinking a mixture of a powdered soft drink flavoring agent laced with cyanide. The true brand name used has been disputed and named as being Flavor Aid. However, due to the brand recognition strength of Kool-Aid in the United States, any similar colored powder one would mix with water to create such a beverage would commonly be referred to as Kool-Aid.

The phrase has been used in a variety of contexts to describe blind, uncritical acceptance or following. This usage gained popularity in the 1990s, and reached mainstream use in the late 2000s"*


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Yeah mr gets, don't drink that kool aid. Lol


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> Yeah, noticed that too.
> *Rolex do make high quality timepieces* as good as, if not better, than the rest of its competitors.


Red: Absolutely! I base that on the fact that they are robust machines! 
Blue: Define the competitors...before i start to break that down further please.



HRC-E.B. said:


> Again, thanks for confirming you like the taste of KoolAid.
> 
> The subject has been beaten to DEATH on forums the world over. Other than demand on the secondary market, in which area Rolex outshines not only Omega but (almost?) any brand in the world, there is OBJECTIVELY nothing between modern-day Omega and Rolex sport watches in terms of any objective criterion, including fit, finish, quality control, etc. Give a Planet Ocean and a Submariner to an alien expert watchmaker who's never heard of either brand, and he couldn't decide on a "better" watch between these two.
> 
> ...


Spot on! The only thing is, and this is most probably personal preference, i would say i find the Rolex bracelet a winner between the two brands. Movement is pretty much the same and entry point is different (duh).

Mmm...KoolAid...


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Blue: Define the competitors...before i start to break that down further please.


Omega, UN, GO, Blancpain, Bremont, Breitling, IWC, GP, Cartier, etc.

The Daytona directly competes with VC Overseas, PP Aquanaut, Hublot Big Bang and AP RO in the "high-end sports watch" category.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> Omega, UN, GO, Blancpain, Bremont, IWC, GP, etc.
> 
> The Daytona directly competes with VC Overseas, PP Aquanaut, Hublot Big Bang and AP RO in the "high-end sports watch" category.












Just my personal opinion...


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Just my personal opinion...


A pretty pompous response from someone who thinks FPJ is the "greatest watchmaker alive".


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> A pretty pompous response from someone who thinks FPJ is the "greatest watchmaker alive".


Yet you think the Daytona "directly competes" with PP Aquanaut, AP RO, VC Overseas?... Have you popped open a Daytona caseback by any chance? And with regards to your set of competitors...5/7 of the ones you listed downright kill Rolex in terms of Haute Horlogerie. Further, they have a larger selection of pieces ranging from a simple $4k ETA to some of the most exquisite pieces to ever meet the watch industry. Rolex sure has a vast collection...of the same watch over and over again in different materials.

BTW, i am refraining from bringing FPJ into any of my posts out of respect to members who have had enough


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it necessary? The comparison serves little purpose to what we will buy eventually. The watch, the price, it's legacy and etc is what counts when buying the watch. Not comparison.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

rightrower said:


> Is it necessary? The comparison serves little purpose to what we will buy eventually. The watch, the price, it's legacy and etc is what counts when buying the watch. Not comparison.


I think it's useful. When buying anything at all I like to try and consider it in comparison to it's competitors.


----------



## BadApple (May 8, 2013)

GETS said:


> Compared to the top 5 brands - No.
> 
> Compared to 95% of the watch industry - Yes.


Just to be clear, if we eliminate the top 5 brands, we're left with 95% of the watch industry? I was not aware that there were exactly 100 brands. So according to this math, Rolex is the 6th top brand. Since only the top 5 brands are high end, Rolex unfortunately finishes on the bubble at 95. Bummer, heavy sigh.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

BadApple said:


> Just to be clear, if we eliminate the top 5 brands, we're left with 95% of the watch industry? I was not aware that there were exactly 100 brands. So according to this math, Rolex is the 6th top brand. Since only the top 5 brands are high end, Rolex unfortunately finishes on the bubble at 95. Bummer, heavy sigh.


I think you're taking me a little bit too literally- relax? I'll try and write for the pedant in future and look up the exact statistics.


----------



## BadApple (May 8, 2013)

GETS said:


> I think you're taking me a little bit too literally- relax? I'll try and write for the pedant in future and look up the exact statistics.


I wasn't serious...sarcasm. Sometimes I take it too far. I'm going to work on that...Starting now.


----------



## KiwiRed (Feb 1, 2014)

I answered *yes *because when discussing a brand one needs to consider the global perspective. Not thinking about it from my perspective (father collects high-end watches - Patek/Vacheron/Breguet/etc., I have started collecting, I pay attention to the watch industry), but from the the 7+ billion people on the planet.

In my humble opinion the average person sees the Rolex marketing machine (F1 sponsorship, Wimbledon, billboards at the mall or airport) and views Rolex as a high-end luxury brand. I think most non-WIS have no concept of what an Audemars Piguet or Patek Philippe brings to the table.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

KiwiRed said:


> I answered *yes *because when discussing a brand one needs to consider the global perspective. Not thinking about it from my perspective (father collects high-end watches - Patek/Vacheron/Breguet/etc., I have started collecting, I pay attention to the watch industry), but from the the 7+ billion people on the planet.
> 
> In my humble opinion the average person sees the Rolex marketing machine (F1 sponsorship, Wimbledon, billboards at the mall or airport) and views Rolex as a high-end luxury brand. I think most non-WIS have no concept of what an Audemars Piguet or Patek Philippe brings to the table.


The brand awareness of AP is higher among general public than what a WIS might expect I think.


----------



## KiwiRed (Feb 1, 2014)

shnjb said:


> The brand awareness of AP is higher among general public than what a WIS might expect I think.


Agreed AP might have a stronger brand awareness now from general public but I do maintain that most of the general population would consider Rolex a high-end brand


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

KiwiRed said:


> Agreed AP might have a stronger brand awareness now from general public but I do maintain that most of the general population would consider Rolex a high-end brand


Yeah probably. But we in the know know better lol


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

KiwiRed said:


> Agreed AP might have a stronger brand awareness now from general public but I do maintain that most of the general population would consider Rolex a high-end brand


I think AP is perceived as the Super Rich Guy's watch among the public these days. Then again who would consider spending $20k unless you've got some mad cash or you are a WIS. Rolex is where it has always been perceived (in general public) as...THE high end brand.

Agree with shnjb, AP is becoming much more common than one would think. Their strategy seems to work really well.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

shnjb said:


> *The brand awareness of AP is higher among general public* than what a WIS might expect I think.


I don't think so...If you asked 100 people on the street how many do you think have had heard of AP watches? maybe 2 or 3? ...in my town would be zero!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Dancing Fire said:


> I don't think so...If you asked 100 people on the street how many do you think have had heard of AP watches? maybe 2 or 3? ...in my town would be zero!


Would depend heavily on location.
In Asia it will not be that hard to find people (even girls) who know AP.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ask dem rich folks who have no clue what Mechanical means...


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

If Rolex is then Omega, IWC and Zenith are as well. I don't see the Sellini collection as high end, however, I do believe the Omega tourbillons are.


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

entropy96 said:


> The Daytona directly competes with VC Overseas, PP Aquanaut, Hublot Big Bang and AP RO in the "high-end sports watch" category.


It competes with the Hublot in a sense, they compete for the same customers. Qualitywise I do hold Rolex higher than Hublot.

Regarding the other (rubbish?) you wrote I couldn't disagree more. Rolex is not even close to AP, PP, Breguet, ALS or VC.

Just my 5 cents.


----------



## KiwiRed (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think we are talking about specific watches (tourbillons etc.) we are talking about brand recognition and how we ( or our opinion of the general public) perceive the Rolex brand as being high-end or not, right?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Took a braver man than me to start this thread.

Actually, the results have surprised me.

60% of voters have unequivocably said "no" to Rolex being high-end, Cellini included. Consider that about 80% said that both Glashütte Original and Jaeger leCoultre *are* high-end. So I'd say the eternal Rolex ding-dong that goes on in this forum is now settled.

GO and JLC are in. Rolex is out. So there. And what's the point of starting an Omega poll when we can already anticipate the answer?

For what it's worth, the very few Rolex watches that I actually admire are easily the lowest end (at least in price) that they offer: the Explorer I, the GMT, the Submariner (sans date and cyclops, cough, spit), and the Milgauss. All (to my eyes) attractive, in a sporty sort of way.

Ric


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm...I would say Rolex is in the middle. Between Japanese Quartz/Swatch/ Timex etc.. and ALS/Patek etc...


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

Who's next? Blancpain or IWC?


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

seanwontreturn said:


> Who's next? Blancpain or IWC?


Grand Seiko?


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Rolex is not high end or mid range, they are just Rolex. They excel at certain things, like robustness and practicality but are definitely not as refined as a true high end watch. But that is not the intent of the Rolex design. They are not made to be delicate high end pieces but rather robust tool watches with classic designs. They do excel at that.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

seanwontreturn said:


> Who's next? Blancpain or IWC?


Wake me up when we get down to Invicta...;-)


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

seanwontreturn said:


> Who's next? Blancpain or IWC?


Answer seems to be obvious for the Blancpain. Zenith and IWC depends on the watch. Perhaps border high-end and mid range, depends on the piece. I'm not starting that thread..noooo, not after 10 pages of this!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

*Is rolex high end?*



Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

It depends on who you ask. In my opinion (and the 99%) it is a high end brand. If it weren't high end, then doctors and Wall Street traders wouldn't be wearing fake Rolexes to try and show off.


----------



## Harsha_code (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

There was a thread about this a couple of days back n the high end section.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/rolex;-high-end-not-978352.html


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

If you want to argue over what brands are 'high-end' and which aren't _ad nauseam_, hop on down to here:

High-end watches

BTW.....
....
........no


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Given the post count and the emoticon, I believe this to be a joke.

"Knock-knock"

"Who's there?"

"High-End"

"High-End who?

"High-End-Y"

...like the car...get it? I came up with that in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

2016 posts and the OP is unaware of the answer?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ljb187 said:


> Given the post count and the emoticon, I believe this to be a joke.
> 
> "Knock-knock"
> 
> ...


HA HA HA!!!! I get it! I really do!!
(I'm proud of myself)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

:roll: Once again, high end - no, high price - yes.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> HA HA HA!!!! I get it! I really do!!
> (I'm proud of myself)


You can use that as an ice-breaker at parties and business meetings if you'd like.


----------



## Nauticqua (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Bored much gagnello?


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Rolex is paradigmatically high-end...it's literally used as a synonym for high end in the English language (i.e., it's the Rolex of stereos or TVs or whatever).

People on WUS sometimes need a way to distinguish themselves from the pathetic losers who only make $150,000 a year, so they attempt to reclassify Rolex as not high end occasionally.


----------



## BadApple (May 8, 2013)

entropy96 said:


> i sometimes see Omega posted in this forum, when there's an Omega forum here.
> i don't see anyone whining/complaining about that.
> 
> why the prejudice on Rolex? Rolex is arguably better than Omega in almost every way, except for the coaxial movement, which btw was not even invented by Omega.


Every Omega watch uses the coaxial. So are you saying that Rolex is better than Omega in every way...with the exception of the movement? How does that statement support your Rolex is high end theory?


----------



## AussieLoads (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

If you took a random sample of the population...of any size, and asked the same question, the overwhelming response would be 'yes'.

Since these matters are highly subjective and based on perception - Rolex is high end.


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Watchbreath said:


> :roll: Once again, high end - no, high price - yes.


Once again just one person's opinion....All depends on what benchmarks you judge it on.....And it goes on and on.................................................................................


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I surrender. YES. They are high-end. OK! Are you happy now!? Please ask me no more.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



novedl said:


> 2016 posts and the OP is unaware of the answer?


It's obviously a joke thread.

Like Casanova asking pudgy dudes if they have any advice for picking up women.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> It's obviously a joke thread.


Ahh, now I get it...I have too often been accused of being humorless; who knew it was true?


----------



## Nauticqua (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Similar to a "which invicta is better?" Thread.

Which brings up a good question; I wonder what companies think (if they notice), about their image on these forum sites? That could probably serve as an actual useful thread.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

:think:....:think:...:-!

The Rolex crowd is watching...:roll: We put the watch in watching...b-)


----------



## RON in PA (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

High end of the middle range, not haut horlogerie. High end marketing definitely.


----------



## Nauticqua (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

This thread is actually going to end up living. You did it, are you happy? You're going to suck in all the randoms that didn't get the joke, and are actually going to respond with legitimate opinions. Here we go!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Being behind the counter for a spell really molds an opinion.


jackruff said:


> Once again just one person's opinion....All depends on what benchmarks you judge it on.....And it goes on and on.................................................................................


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

simple answer is yes, Rolex is high end

I always get chuckle out of these, just like in car forums when they ask if bmw or Mercedes is luxury car...for 99.999% the answer is yes.


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

BMW/Mercerdes is a luxury brand, but they do come out with affordable cars


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Are we really doing this? Ok, my answer is yes.

It would help if the OP defined what he thinks is high end, because there is no set definition.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

whats up with all the high end threads. Fact is that to the average human, any watch brand that goes for $2k ish or more minimum is high end.

As a WIS, I could give a crap. I buy certain watches because I like them regardless of if they are high end or not. I know people who make good money that think that anything over $500 on a watch is high.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Mathew J said:


> simple answer is yes, Rolex is high end
> 
> I always get chuckle out of these, just like in car forums when they ask if bmw or Mercedes is luxury car...for 99.999% the answer is yes.


Is high-end = luxury ?

can Rolex be luxury watches but not "high-end" watches? 
I am not a native English speaker, so I really not sure if the two words are meaning the same.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Is high-end = luxury ?
> 
> can Rolex be luxury watches but not "high-end" watches?
> I am not a native English speaker, so I really not sure if the two words are meaning the same.


wuyeah, are you a knife collector?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> wuyeah, are you a knife collector?


Haha...not collector but I do buy knives and flashlights a lot when I was in states. I camping a lot. Why? You found me else where on internet?


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Haha...not collector but I do buy knives and flashlights a lot when I was in states. I camping a lot. Why? You found me else where on internet?


lol, I think I have seen you on Bladeforums


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

It this thread somehow reaches 50 posts, I think the real question is "Has WUS gone off the deep end?"


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



novedl said:


> Ahh, now I get it...I have too often been accused of being humorless; who knew it was true?


No worries. Your secret is safe with me. No one will ever know... ;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

you nailed it perfectly.
People often confuse Luxury with Premium. 
They're not the same meaning.
e.g. As a photographer, a Nikon D4 is high end...but is it a luxury? No.
Conversely, is a Hasselblad Stellar high end? F* no. Is it a luxury? yes.



wuyeah said:


> Is high-end = luxury ?
> 
> can Rolex be luxury watches but not "high-end" watches?
> I am not a native English speaker, so I really not sure if the two words are meaning the same.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ljb187 said:


> It this thread somehow reaches 50 posts, I think the real question is "Has WUS gone off the deep end?"


WUS=WIS= way off the deep end


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> you nailed it perfectly.
> People often confuse Luxury with Premium.
> They're not the same meaning.
> e.g. As a photographer, a Nikon D4 is high end...but is it a luxury? No.
> Conversely, is a Hasselblad Stellar high end? F* no. Is it a luxury? yes.


Non WIS confuse luxury and premium with high end. We know better, but we are a minority.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ljb187 said:


> If this thread somehow reaches 50 posts, I think the real question is "Has WUS gone off the deep end?"


This is a forum made up of individuals who would happily spend thousands of dollars to buy watches that are less accurate than an $11 quartz model from Wal-Mart.

We all went off the deep end awhile ago. (We just don't openly talk about it.)


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> This is a forum made up of individuals who would happily spend thousands of dollars to buy watches that are less accurate than an $11 quartz model from Wal-Mart.
> 
> We all went off the deep end awhile ago. (We just don't openly talk about it.)


Shhhhh, it's supposed to be our secret.:-d


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> lol, I think I have seen you on Bladeforums


Yep, it's me! I am on styleforum, billiard forum, snowboard forum, saxophone forum, flashlight forum, camera forum, cigarette forum, design forum, ebay...different hobbies. All same name.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Shhhhh, it's supposed to be our secret.:-d


I know. But he forgot for a second. Had to remind him. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Yep, it's me! I am on styleforum, billiard forum, snowboard forum, saxophone forum, flashlight forum, camera forum, cigarette forum, design forum, ebay...different hobbies. All same name.


Yup, I've seen you on a couple of those forums too.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Yep, it's me! I am on styleforum, billiard forum, snowboard forum, saxophone forum, flashlight forum, camera forum, cigarette forum, design forum, ebay...different hobbies. All same name.


I have some very large Zubeng Tamahagane blades. As well as tons of other high end custom blades. lol


----------



## hendrix1234 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

IMO Rolex is not a high end brand but rather a high end sports watch brand, when i think of rolex i think of the explorer, submariner, sea dweller. In other words adventure not wall street people. No matter how much they try to adopt rolex to the corporate world, for me it will remain a sports watch NOT a watch intended for suits. However there dress watches are fine. If your going to spend the $ on a rolex, there's better brands at there high end prices like Patek Phillipe, etc. like all companies they fit a certain price point beyond that there are other brands that take the cake. remember that the brand doesn't make it a better watch, Its movement, heritage, etc are more important!!!!!! if you start classifying high end, low end brands, etc. you will never find the right watch within your price range!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I think luxury watches are comparatively a very sane place to spend your excess cash. I know people who spend +$500 on a length of loudspeaker cable and swear it makes their music sound warmer. At least when a WIS here says that about a Speedy pro's hesalite, there's a tangible difference in appearance.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Obviously, it is all semantics and personal point of view. On the forum we have people with collections worth less than $1K and some breaking 7 figures, and individual watches priced at a few bucks to breaking 6 figures. This will lend itself to extremely varied points of view and on top of that many peoples points of view will not coincide with the value of their collections or individual watches. I think most every WIS has some tier system in their head even if it is simply not placing Invicta with Vacheron. My point of view is extremely skewed compared to the average person since it is extremely rare for the average person to spend more than a few hundred dollars on a watch even if they have the disposable cash to buy a watch box full of ALS.

Personally, placing Rolex in my definition of high end places so many other brands into the category that for me it becomes meaningless in my mind, I leave "high-end" as my top tier, I don't have super high-end, uber high-end nor mega high-end in my mind. IMO ALS, VC, PP and the like are far enough removed from Rolex to warrant a different "tier" and since I don't really split out the high-end it doesn't make it.

Rolex lives in a spotlight due mainly to their marketing and I don't mean this in a pejorative manner. They make some of the best and most iconic sports watches on the planet, they live as THE household name in luxury watches. As a result they have as many rabid detractors as they do ardent fans, it reminds me of the Yankees in baseball or Ferrari in Formula 1. For me over my life I have cycled through love, mild disdain and finally admiration. I own a couple of their modern watches and would love to have a collection of vintage Rolexes (you know Comex, MilSubs, Double Reds etc) but I don't love them as they are currently valued. One thing I do like about Rolex is they are comfortable enough with their position that they don't bother with haute horology they just keep glacially evolving the best sport watch line in the industry while others with far less chops than them bang out ridiculous (for their "tier") haute horology pieces.

I also find it interesting that there is more discussion about whether a product or brand is high end than any of my other hobby forums. For most of the hobbies it seems the lines are better delineated and/or just more accepted. I can't quite put my finger on what makes watches so different from my other hobbies in this regard.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> This is a forum made up of individuals who would happily spend thousands of dollars to buy watches that are less accurate than an $11 quartz model from Wal-Mart.
> 
> We all went off the deep end awhile ago. (We just don't openly talk about it.)


pssshaaah...accuracy is such a proletarian concept.
If you can afford the luxury watches, other people will wait for you.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> I think luxury watches are comparatively a very sane place to spend your excess cash. I know people who spend +$500 on a length of loudspeaker cable and swear it makes their music sound warmer. At least when a WIS here says that about a Speedy pro's hesalite, there's a tangible difference in appearance.


Thank you. I got my wife a piece of leather to hold her stuff that she carries on her shoulder with a strap that cost as much as a Rolex Explorer. It cost that much because it had LV on it.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> If you can afford the luxury watches, other people will wait for you.


Oooo.... That's a SIG-line worthy quote. :-!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> Oooo.... That's a SIG-line worthy quote. :-!


I got dibs....


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> I have some very large Zubeng Tamahagane blades. As well as tons of other high end custom blades. lol


High-end or Luxury 
Kills me to find out WUS can't show knives with watches T_T


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> High-end or Luxury
> Kills me to find out WUS can't show knives with watches T_T


I know, lol


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Then change your SIG-line before someone else does.

P.S. ~ Apparently we're gonna hit 30 pages before the the hour is up, at this rate.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

ok...................


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> ok...................


You forgot to give credit where it's due.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> I think luxury watches are comparatively a very sane place to spend your excess cash. I know people who spend +$500 on a length of loudspeaker cable and swear it makes their music sound warmer. At least when a WIS here says that about a Speedy pro's hesalite, there's a tangible difference in appearance.


You know there is some truth to that but at the same time I always see cabling as a red herring. For the majority of even audiophiles cabling is really a non-issue past some relatively low price point and a lot of people who do spend the higher amounts buy them because they look cool (though most won't admit it). If anything they might argue it is more sane than a high end watch since at least their $500 or $10,000 speaker cable does just as good a job as a $5 one where a Rolex, GS mech (for you our fuzzy friend) or a Patek doesn't do its job of time keeping as well as the average $25 Walmart special.

I also find it odd that watches is one of the only hobbies I have that spending more money (past some relatively low point) rarely gets one significant increases in performance. Like it or not most of our watches here are form over function in that they are more art/jewelry vs machine when it comes to how they are priced.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> You forgot to give credit where it's due.


crap....ok...brb...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> ok...................


excuse the New Yorker. I mean Yankee XD


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

is this better?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Read six pages of yet another Is High Roller High End?......ah, no thanks.

I suppose if you slice up watch world into three: Cheap, Will cost you a bit, and Blimey, then Rolex is in the final third, if thats your def of High End.

But if you want High End to mean something more than Something Straightforward Done Really Well then, no.

My def of High End is: do you know the name/s of the wo/men who made it?
But I don't expect anyone else to go along with it


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> is this better?


Yes... However... Is this topic truly high-end? Hmmm ...........


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> is this better?


That is def not my quote. I don't hv such WISdom.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Thank you. I got my wife a piece of leather to hold her stuff that she carries on her shoulder with a strap that cost as much as a Rolex Explorer. It cost that much because it had LV on it. Talk about retarded


Sorry but I suspect that the Louis Vuitton bag is really just very expensive canvas...I mean vinyl. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> Yes... However... Is this topic truly high-end? Hmmm ...........


Well, the topic is, but the content is not.

You are such a debbie downer. It took lots of work to add it to my sig.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Am I allowed to show kitchen knives?
They're totally kitchenware...and I love my kitchen knives.


Stellite said:


> I know, lol


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> Sorry but I suspect that the Louis Vuitton bag is really just very expensive canvas...I mean vinyl. I'm not kidding.


No this one was one of seven in the country and was leather, but maybe it was PLEATHER!!!!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> Am I allowed to show kitchen knives?
> They're totally kitchenware...and I love my kitchen knives.


You will get an infraction I am sure. Maybe custom nail clippers are legal........................


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> Sorry but I suspect that the Louis Vuitton bag is really just very expensive canvas...I mean vinyl. I'm not kidding.


It is better than leather cuz they are waterproof!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Well, the topic is, but the content is not.
> 
> You are such a debbie downer. It took lots of work to add it to my sig.


Does that mean you'll hate me if I point out that it was *chuasam* posted that SIG-worthy comment, and not *wuyeah*?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> Am I allowed to show kitchen knives?
> They're totally kitchenware...and I love my kitchen knives.


No.

You can't even post pics. of Swiss Army Knives. So I'm assuming kitchen knives are out too.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> Does that mean you'll hate me if I point out that it was *chuasam* posted that SIG-worthy comment, and not *wuyeah*?


YES!!!! I'm not changing it tonight. I know that you are trying to get me to delete that sig so you can have it


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I once bought $200 worth of socks with individual toes but it turned out they hurt _in between_ my toes and now they just sit in a drawer with my uncle's long dead (two-tone) quartz Seiko. So yes, Rolex is a high-end watch.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

*gagnello* is responsible for this high-end mess. Did he just go sleep on us?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> YES!!!! I'm not changing it tonight. I know that you are trying to get me to delete that sig so you can have it


LOL !

I'm not that devious. Did my e-stalkers PM you, and spread lies about me?

(Seriously, I've got two of them on WUS. Perhaps I should feel flattered.)


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ilitig8 said:


> You know there is some truth to that but at the same time I always see cabling as a red herring. For the majority of even audiophiles cabling is really a non-issue past some relatively low price point and a lot of people who do spend the higher amounts buy them because they look cool (though most won't admit it). If anything they might argue it is more sane than a high end watch since at least their $500 or $10,000 speaker cable does just as good a job as a $5 one where a Rolex, GS mech (for you our fuzzy friend) or a Patek doesn't do its job of time keeping as well as the average $25 Walmart special.
> 
> I also find it odd that watches is one of the only hobbies I have that spending more money (past some relatively low point) rarely gets one significant increases in performance. Like it or not most of our watches here are form over function in that they are more art/jewelry vs machine when it comes to how they are priced.


Very true, but at least when you spend more on a watch (generally) you're getting something you wouldn't at a cheaper price point, like quality materials, decoration/finishing, excellence in execution, etc. Copper is copper is copper and apart from a nice set of spade terminals attached to the end that you could buy yourself from an electrical distributor for $5 the cable is the same at $10/meter and $500/meter. People spend $100 for a pair of undies with a name-brand on the waist band that are identical in every way to the $10 pair and they'll still wear out as quickly.
In my (twisted) mind, a quality watch is a lifetime companion that will likely outlive me and becomes a vehicle for sentimental attachment. Well worth the meager spend IMO.
And thanks for the GS reference.....Executing kitties when you do you-know-what is my occupation, but foruming about Grand Seiko is my release from the emotional hurt that causes me


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> *gagnello* is responsible for this high-end mess. Did he just go sleep on us?


I think he did.

So is Invicta considered high end? To Fred Flinstone it would be


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> *gagnello* is responsible for this high-end mess. Did he just go sleep on us?


I still maintain that it's debatable whether this mess is actually "high-end" at all.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> I'm not that devious. Did my e-stalkers PM you, and spread lies about me?
> 
> (Seriously, I've got two of them on WUS. Perhaps I should feel flattered.)


Make that THREE sucker!:-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> Very true, but at least when you spend more on a watch (generally) you're getting something you wouldn't at a cheaper price point...


Sadly the key-word there truly is "generally."


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I'm sick of people saying Rolex is a high-end watch. I own many, many pictures of high-end watches that I've pulled from the Internet and am therefore quite certain Rolex isn't a high-end brand. Socks with toes, that's where the future is.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> Sadly the key-word there truly is "generally."


Can you define the word "Generally"?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> I think he did.
> 
> So is Invicta considered high end? To Fred Flinstone it would be


I've seen sundials that were clearly made to a MUCH better standard of quality than an Invicta. (They were also smaller in diameter than an Invicta.)


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ljb187 said:


> I once bought $200 worth of socks with individual toes but it turned out they hurt _in between_ my toes and now they just sit in a drawer with my uncle's long dead (two-tone) quartz Seiko. So yes, Rolex is a high-end watch.


I want pics of that!



Monocrom said:


> Sadly the key-word there truly is "generally."


See, I covered my arse good there, didn't I?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Make that THREE sucker!:-d


You lack the utter blind devotion of a cult member to a brand that I've constructively criticized (in order to be an e-stalker).


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> I've seen sundials that were clearly made to a MUCH better standard of quality than an Invicta. (They were also smaller in diameter than an Invicta.)


you always beat around the bush.... I bring up Invicta and you have to bring up another brand like Sundial...jeezuso|


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Can you define the word "Generally"?


Last time I did, it nearly turned ugly. That was about two days ago.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> See, I covered my arse good there, didn't I?


No, you were just being honest. Whether you realized it or not.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> You lack the utter blind devotion of a cult member to a brand that I've constructively criticized (in order to be an e-stalker).


Not true, I am utterly devoted to Invicta as a high end watch maker|>


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> you always beat around the bush.... I bring up Invicta and you have to bring up another brand like Sundial...jeezuso|


Well....... They've been around longer than any of the recognized High-End brands....... Which Rolex isn't one of.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Anyone in the American timezone who is still on this forum has some serious mental issues......Wait, except for Wuyeah, that is the rest of us.:think:

I think gagnello is going to gag when he sees how far this thread has gone


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Not true, I am utterly devoted to Invicta as a high end watch maker|>


Not even _my_ e-stalkers are _*that*_ delusional! Damn.......


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Anyone in the American timezone who is still on this forum has some serious mental issues......Wait, except for Wuyeah, that is the rest of us.:think:
> 
> I think gagnello is going to gag when he sees how far this thread has gone


Yeah, it's 3:15am here in NYC. What's your point?


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> Not even _my_ e-stalkers are _*that*_ delusional! Damn.......


Finally, you get it

So is Parnis high end? I think your E-stalkers would say it is


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah, it's 3:15am here in NYC. What's your point?


that you are almost as big a moron as I am.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Nauticqua said:


> Bored much gagnello?


Very. And yes.....joke. One too many beers last night evidently.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> See, I covered my arse good there, didn't I?


Is this where the phrase "Smart @ss" coming from?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Finally, you get it
> 
> So is Parnis high end? I think your E-stalkers would say it is


I'm not defending my obsessed e-stalkers but..... no they wouldn't.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> that you are almost as big a moron as I am.


You'll always be better than me in that regard. b-)


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



gagnello said:


> Very. And yes.....joke. One too many beers last night evidently.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


It's alive!!!!

are you proud of what you started?:-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



gagnello said:


> Very. And yes.....joke. One too many beers last night evidently.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


And this is what it lead to.

Look what you did.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> It's alive!!!!
> 
> are you proud of what you started?:-d


Yes, very proud. I cannot believe there are 10 pages already. Holy shnykies!

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> Very true, but at least when you spend more on a watch (generally) you're getting something you wouldn't at a cheaper price point, like quality materials, decoration/finishing, excellence in execution, etc. Copper is copper is copper and apart from a nice set of spade terminals attached to the end that you could buy yourself from an electrical distributor for $5 the cable is the same at $10/meter and $500/meter. People spend $100 for a pair of undies with a name-brand on the waist band that are identical in every way to the $10 pair and they'll still wear out as quickly.
> In my (twisted) mind, a quality watch is a lifetime companion that will likely outlive me and becomes a vehicle for sentimental attachment. Well worth the meager spend IMO.
> And thanks for the GS reference.....Executing kitties when you do you-know-what is my occupation, but foruming about Grand Seiko is my release from the emotional hurt that causes me


Not to get into a cabling war (am I actually defending them???) many of the high dollar cables do have some exotic components and space age contruction techniques which much like say a tourbillion can't be made cheap but they don't make demonstrable (at stereo frequencies and bandwidths) improvements over much less expensive cables. There are some high dollar cables made with off the shelf cable like Belden etc but the majority of the really high dollar stuff does cost quite a bit to manufacture but outside the looks (some are stunning) and cool factor (some are VERY cool) they don't do anything else.

All this time the kitty thing baffles me, I thought you preferred nikujaga*.*


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Is this where the phrase "Smart @ss" coming from?


To 'cover one's own *ss (arse in Australia)' means to protect yourself basically. When I wrote that, I was well aware of a few watch brands that give you next to nothing for your extra spend and knowing the vultures that fly over these parts, I cleverly added in a 'generally' to ward of their bloodthirsty cries 

It doesn't really have anything to do with the phrase 'smart *ass'. That basically refers to a person who is being clever in a cheeky way.

If your response was jocular and not serious, I apologise in advance for this explanation, LOL.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

So is Rolex high-end or not? I am so confused. Where is the poll when you need it!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I don't think it is. It's definitely a luxury brand, but I don't think its high end.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> So is Parnis high end?


From 10 feet away, yes.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ilitig8 said:


> Not to get into a cabling war (am I actually defending them???) many of the high dollar cables do have some exotic components and space age contruction techniques which much like say a tourbillion can't be made cheap but they don't make demonstrable (at stereo frequencies and bandwidths) improvements over much less expensive cables. There are some high dollar cables made with off the shelf cable like Belden etc but the majority of the really high dollar stuff does cost quite a bit to manufacture but outside the looks (some are stunning) and cool factor (some are VERY cool) they don't do anything else.
> 
> All this time the kitty thing baffles me, I thought you preferred nikujaga*.*


I am not a cable expert, but I can say this since my wife can't see this. Louis Vuitton, you can suck it. Because of you, I have less watches.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> So is Rolex high-end or not? I am so confused. Where is the poll when you need it!


NO, but Xelor is


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> So is Rolex high-end or not? I am so confused. Where is the poll when you need it!


I chopped it down with my SOG Tomahawk. It was blocking the view to a lovely display window full of High-End watches. Not a single Rolex in sight.... :-d


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



gagnello said:


> Very. And yes.....joke. One too many beers last night evidently.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


it happens !* could suggest joining a group that offers Sunday activities.* Especially if you live in a city, but even if you don't, there are many interesting groups with weekend activities. Find something you like and join in. Then, you won't have to worry about what you're going to do with your Sundays.;-) it has amused many today so your work is done my friend - its a little disturbing though that when somewhat 'emotionally tired' your thoughts run to Rolex' s position in the market place ;-)


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Oh oh, Tomahawk discussion could cause us infractions.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ilitig8 said:


> Not to get into a cabling war (am I actually defending them???) many of the high dollar cables do have some exotic components and space age contruction techniques which much like say a tourbillion can't be made cheap but they don't make demonstrable (at stereo frequencies and bandwidths) improvements over much less expensive cables. There are some high dollar cables made with off the shelf cable like Belden etc but the majority of the really high dollar stuff does cost quite a bit to manufacture but outside the looks (some are stunning) and cool factor (some are VERY cool) they don't do anything else.
> 
> All this time the kitty thing baffles me, I thought you preferred nikujaga*.*


I did oversimplify it, but as tempting as a cable war might be, I'll concede this battle to you.
And it's true that nikujaga is what I prefer, but perhaps you are unaware of how I came to the western world's attention? Google images something along the lines of me killing kittens and you'll get an adorable but possibly NSFW image macro that led to me ending up on Iphone covers and toasters.
At any rate, this is the strangest 'Is Rolex High-end' thread I've ever seen. It's serious beans over in the high-end forum!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Oh oh, Tomahawk discussion could cause us infractions.


The trick is not to look them directly in the eyes.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



shameless said:


> it happens !* could suggest joining a group that offers Sunday activities.* Especially if you live in a city, but even if you don't, there are many interesting groups with weekend activities. Find something you like and join in. Then, you won't have to worry about what you're going to do with your Sundays.;-) it has amused many today so your work is done my friend - its a little disturbing though that when somewhat 'emotionally tired' your thoughts run to Rolex' s position in the market place ;-)


It's only technically Sunday. He consumed those beers on a Saturday. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

So we have determined after 11 pages that Gagnello is a Rolex Stalker


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



shameless said:


> it happens !* could suggest joining a group that offers Sunday activities.* Especially if you live in a city, but even if you don't, there are many interesting groups with weekend activities. Find something you like and join in. Then, you won't have to worry about what you're going to do with your Sundays.;-) it has amused many today so your work is done my friend - its a little disturbing though that when somewhat 'emotionally tired' your thoughts run to Rolex' s position in the market place ;-)


Sunday activites? You guys are all the Sunday activites anyone could ask for. 

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Oh oh, Tomahawk discussion could cause us infractions.


I didn't post any pics.

(Besides, most of the current models are decent at best.)


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> I want pics of that!



















And here's a shot of my Datejust that proves once and for all that Rolex is a high-end brand:









Side note: My next post in this thread was a query about whether a tiger could beat a lion in a boxing match, but your latest challenge scared me off that for fear proof might again be demanded. It's late and both animals are sleeping in their cages so that entry will have to wait for another day.

Finally and with regard to the superfluous laying out of socks: I'll do anything about now not to have to listen to this amateur athlete/Olympic announcer shriek once again that another pair of ice dancers is "going for it".


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> YES!!!! I'm not changing it tonight. I know that you are trying to get me to delete that sig so you can have it


Here I'll make another one:
What's the point of being able to afford a Luxury watch if you are still a slave to time?
If you can afford a luxury watch, you can afford an assistant to make sure you can get where you need to be when you need to be there.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> Here I'll make another one:
> What's the point of being able to afford a Luxury watch if you are still a slave to time?
> If you can afford a luxury watch, you can afford an assistant to make sure you can get where you need to be when you need to be there.


The same reason we wear watches instead of looking at all of our cell phones.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> I didn't post any pics.
> 
> (Besides, most of the current models are decent at best.)


This is the most accurate statement you have made tonight:-d


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> I chopped it down with my SOG Tomahawk. It was blocking the view to a lovely display window full of High-End watches. Not a single Rolex in sight.... :-d


Have you try Busse!? I use to be big on Busse. Speaking of which, a show is coming up but I am all the way in Asia.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> So we have determined after 11 pages that Gagnello is a Rolex Stalker


No..... I was going to say that we've determined he should not post after drinking. But the evidence is to the contrary. This is the single most active and fun topic on all of WUS in weeks!

Apparently he should ONLY post after getting very inebriated.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



chuasam said:


> Here I'll make another one:
> What's the point of being able to afford a Luxury watch if you are still a slave to time?
> If you can afford a luxury watch, you can afford an assistant to make sure you can get where you need to be when you need to be there.


Ok, I think you stole that last one from Archie Luxury


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> This is the most accurate statement you have made tonight:-d


I'm going to have to go with the sundial one, instead.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Two threads merged.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Two threads merged.


I thought I had been banned. I guess better than a DUI.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ljb187 said:


> Side note: My next post was a query about whether a tiger could beat a lion in a boxing match, but your latest challenge scared me off that for fear proof might again be demanded. It's late and both animals are sleeping in their cages so that entry will have to wait for another day.
> 
> P.S. With regard to the superfluous laying out of socks: I'll do anything about now not to have to listen to this amateur athlete/Olympic announcer shriek even once more that another pair of ice dancers is "going for it".


Oh, perhaps you misunderstood my intention. My deceleration of photographical evidence was an enthusiastic encouragement of your ownership of toe socks! I once had a pair of toe socks and delighted in trying to maneuver each of my toes into their respective nooks. However, as I am not home ATM I cannot join in with a pic.
I certainly had no intention of accusing you of spouting untruths!!


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Does that mean I should start reading from Pg.1?


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Have you try Busse!? I use to be big on Busse. Speaking of which, a show is coming up but I am all the way in Asia.


Yes, I owned more than you can count, lol


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Have you try Busse!? I use to be big on Busse. Speaking of which, a show is coming up but I am all the way in Asia.


I love Busse..... Hate the fact that every rich knife-collector gobbled them up and jacked the prices out of reach of those for whom the knives were originally intended for. I remember when a Steel Heart II had a blackened blade and grey handle slabs. It was ugly, and it looked right. It was supposed to be functional. After the collectors came, the blades got a high satin polish and the handles were available in bright colors. They became pretty...... So pretty! Like little anorexic models. The kind you couldn't take into a war zone. When they were ugly, they were gorgeous! Now that they're pretty, they're pretty ugly. (Still love 'em though.)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Two threads merged.


It would have gotten to page 23 from page 11 on its own in another 10 minutes. LOL !


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> I love Busse..... Hate the fact that every rich knife-collector gobbled them up and jacked the prices out of reach of those for whom the knives were originally intended for. I remember when a Steel Heart II had a blackened blade and grey handle slabs. It was ugly, and it looked right. It was supposed to be functional. After the collectors came, the blades got a high satin polish and the handles were available in bright colors. They became pretty...... So pretty! Like little anorexic models. The kind you couldn't take into a war zone. When they were ugly, they were gorgeous! Not that they're pretty, they're pretty ugly. (Still love 'em though.)


Well, I was the king of the SHBM's. I had over 30 at one time


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Yes, I owned more than you can count, lol


Sell them all and keep three for a Patek & ALS live happily ever after.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Funny, a Rolex thread ends up with Busse knives, lol


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Stellite said:


> I thought I had been banned.


I thought I lost my place.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

Is this thread in the high-end forum now?? Bad idea. This thread isn't even about Rolex!! It's about knives, speaker cable and toe socks!!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> Is this thread in the high-end forum now?? Bad idea. This thread isn't even about Rolex!! It's about knives, speaker cable and toe socks!!


ROTFLMAO

and with that, good night


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



wuyeah said:


> Sell them all and keep three for a Patek & ALS live happily ever after.


Ironically, yes; the price differences between all three would be about the same.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> and with that, good night


LOL ...... Quitter!


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Stellite said:


> Well, I was the king of the SHBM's. I had over 30 at one time


I had about 20 snake skin Busses. I was focus on snake skin only. Most of them are safe queen. 1 user BM. One day, I wanna buy a Hasselblad, look over my safe queens and feel sad for them. They were made to use and I keep them for collection only. I sold all my safe queen Buess for the Hasselblad. Now only keep the user.

A year ago, I wanna leave US with a watch to remember. Due to the humidity of Asia weather, I decide to sell my camera for watch. Mechanical camera price is pretty bad anyway...I sold them for my JLC moon.


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I could have sworn we were on page 9 yesterday. What happened?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ilikebigbutts said:


> I could have sworn we were on page 9 yesterday. What happened?


The joke topic got merged with another topic covering the very same main subject.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ilikebigbutts said:


> I could have sworn we were on page 9 yesterday. What happened?


Your measured and interesting debate over Rolex has been hi-jacked by talk of toe socks from f2.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> Your measured and interesting debate over Rolex has been hi-jacked by talk of toe socks from f2.


High-end guys must hate us using their high-end space to debate over a brand that is high-end or not. Usually they just buy those high-end watches.


----------



## BadApple (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



ljb187 said:


> View attachment 1377267
> 
> 
> View attachment 1377269
> ...


One of these things is not like the others


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Domo said:


> Your measured and interesting debate over Rolex has been hi-jacked by talk of toe socks from f2.


I feel you've got that turned around. Toe socks are now in danger of being lost in the shuffle amidst all this watch talk and that's a shame because at upwards of $15 a pair they're pretty darn high-end in their own right.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

I am experiencing a nose bleed here having never ventured into the realms of 'high end ' - like taking a wrong turn into Marks & Spencers and ending up in Harrods - guess this is hello and goodbye !


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



Monocrom said:


> No..... I was going to say that we've determined he should not post after drinking. But the evidence is to the contrary. This is the single most active and fun topic on all of WUS in weeks!
> 
> Apparently he should ONLY post after getting very inebriated.


Absolutely. Love this post.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*



gagnello said:


> Absolutely. Love this post.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


Did you guys ever go to sleep?

I agree, however, this may have been the funnest 3 hours on this forum in weeks. I was still giggling when I went to sleep,


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Is rolex high end?*

2 threads merged. 2 threads over.


----------

